#  Glorioso FR/G, July 2009

## R8TX

http://dx-hamspirit.com/

http://glorieuses2008.free.fr/index-e.htm

----------


## RV4CT

TO RX3VA
, !
  ,  ,  -  99   FR5ZQ/G,   new one .
73!!!

----------


## rv3mi

> ,  ,  -  99   FR5ZQ/G,   new one .
> 73!!!


   ,  "G"            ?

----------


## RV4CT

TO RV3MI
, ! QSL  !   :Very Happy:   ,      -      ""   "" -     5 QSL  + - 15 $ ... !   :Evil or Very Mad:  
TO RX3VA
,        - , TX5C  ,   ZL9     .       (  )   (3 )      (       ) -   ,       ,    -  !   ZL9   !   :Very Happy:  
73!!!

----------


## RV4CT

TO RU3OW
 !  -  , ...      .            QSL  FR5ZQ -   - .. QSL    FR5ZQ/G  FR5ZQ/T.    !!!
73!

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

> QSL  FR5ZQ


   2009  QSL, SAE, $2  .  10     QSL FR5ZQ/G.

  :

Henry Namtameco
Rampe de Saint-Franqois
5052 Tour (La Chaumiere)
97400 Saint-Denis
Reunion Island

   via FRANCE.

  "new one",    .

----------


## RU3OW

.  FR/F6KDF/T  .     . 73 !

----------


## R3VA

*FT5GA*
    9  2009. http://dx-hamspirit.com/2009/06/ft5g...lsign-pending/

----------


## R3VA

*   30 * (""  RX3VA ,  ).

     -   .  ,  ** . 
 -   ,            ,  ,   .

 F8CRS   F5LPY, ..  FT5GA   .
 .     24       6 
   .
          -  .
   ,        ,         .
...... ..........(   )
 DX-     2009.     310      .
          . .
   -        .
      .
73!  F5NQL

----------


## RN3QN

.

----------


## LZ1VB

.       .

----------


## R8TX

.

----------


## R8TX

> ,   - ,     ...


         2005 (!) ,       .

http://glorioso2005.narod.ru/

----------


## RV4CT

" ,    ,   ..."     -    ...

----------


## Delovar

http://dx-hamspirit.com/2009/09/en-r...xcc-gloriosos/
     -  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## RV4CT

,  -   "  ,   ,   !"    - RA3CQ!   :Very Happy:   ,  ,  -!   :Super:

----------


## RV4CT

, !  "",  - XF4!!!    ,  CFM    1-  - 20- SSB, . .   ! ! 73!

----------


## RA3CQ

.
 -.

----------


## RA3CQ

http://dx-hamspirit.com/2009/09/en-r.../#comment-4227

----------


## RA3CQ

, .
14.190 up 5-10

----------


## RZ0AF

, ,   .

----------


## rx9fw

.    QSO ?

----------


## Delovar

,      .  :Sad:

----------


## RK1AT

> ,    - !


 ,    !   .

----------


## RX1AL

*RV3MI*
   ,       QRT...

----------


## rv3mi

,     :-)

P.S.             !!!!!!  !!!!! :-)

----------


## RA3CQ

September 16, 2009

After the first day only one station was set up. The first day was reserved to exhibitions to the VIP. At the end of the first day, a vertical for 80m was also in service.
They were on 80m all last night long. A huge QRN annoyed the traffic.

To day a part of the crew sets up the antennas and the other, indoor is assembling rigs, PC, Pas and so on, for the two other stations.

The traffic will grow up during the day, more and more. However, know that four times a day, the crew must stop the transmissions around 04h00, 09h00, 16h00 and 17h00 UTC, for control, especially of the AC supplies, by the Chief of maintenance crew and members.

Rafik, F5CQ waits the first log to be uploaded on the web page at : http://glorieuses2008.free.fr/searchlog.php to night or tomorrow in the morning. The first part of the FT5GA log will be available, on Sept 17th, in the morning, + or less, .

73's de Didier, F5OGL  - Gloriosos 2009 team leader

----------


## RN3QN

Flo  .  :  :

----------


## ra3qsy

> 100%  - .


   Flo,   .   . !

----------


## RV4CT

!!! ,     ,       ...

----------


## R3VA

> Flo,   .   . !


+1
     ""        hi-hi .        ""!

   "" New one #333 ! ( c  30),      hi.

----------


## furor

pirate    30.

----------


## rx3agd

,   100-  ??
    .......   ...      ,      

 :Smile:

----------


## ua3aif

> 100-


  . ,      :Very Happy:          ???    :Very Happy:  (  )   - ,       .

----------


## rx3agd

> .


, ,  100-...   , ....  :Very Happy:  
    100-




> 


  , ,   ,   100 ....    QRP,   5-10   ...   ....   ?

----------


## LZ1VB

> ....    QRP,   5-10   ...   ....   ?


   .      :Smile:

----------


## rx3agd

> 200 , IC-775


200     

   ,    ... ...

----------


## rx3agd

40-    (   :Very Happy:  )  22.00 z

  .... ,

----------


## UR0MC

:

http://www.clublog.org/charts/?c=ft5ga

----------


## RW4NH

!
   15-.
       RA3CO 6:00z     !  - 5-6   S-metr,  7-8 .
   18147.0   ,  :-)
 73!

----------


## rv3mi

.
 11  (18 sep)  21  CW   .
    2 UTC 17-,       QSO  14 ,   -   ,  idiot -    DX    :-)

----------


## RW4NH

,   :-)
   ,-  ....
73

----------


## RW4NH

> P.S.            ,     .
>   ? -  c java..


 !   o   Ad Muncher,  "",       .      "" :-))
 73

----------

.   -   ..... !

----------


## UR0MC

> ...    RA6AX - 7  .    5  17 .   ... 
> 
> PS ", ...   !" () "   "


    ?

----------


## rx3agd

-    QRP ???  :Very Happy:     QRP,  100    ,    (   ,  )   40  15  CW....          2- ,   ....  :Very Happy:

----------


## nomade

> 2- ,   ....


    ...)))
        .
  Big Gun...))))

----------


## R3VA

12 SSB,    57,   10,  QSB    . QSO    Hi.
  15- CW  17-CW QSO   .
  QSO  4- ,    20 SSB ,
-   (  57 QSB).

----------


## rx3agd

> .


  ""     ,  ,     100 ( QRP   ) - !     QRP   (5-6      )....  !!!!     , ( 10 )    30-50-100     ,         ,     ,            20  30  ,   2-3  . ""  , " ", , -      ,   ""   .

----------


## ES4RZ

-     7 .  160  10 .

----------


## RW4NH

!
 ,RTTY    "" ...
     14090.8-    LAN (?)  .    7     .         .
  ""  ...
      20- CW!!
 C 3-10z  4-00z   599 599+    UA,UR.
       ! 
 73!

----------


## UA4ARL

> ,   ,       ,   ,  !!!


  :Very Happy:  
   ,    ,   
   "...  
    "  

      new one!

73!  
UA4ARL
                    5B WAZ QRP
                    8B DXCC QRP

P.S.         .. 
   .

----------


## ru0ai

LOG:
http://www.clublog.org/charts/?c=ft5ga
     .
    -.
  ?

----------


## ru0ai

IE?  

   17  80.

. .

----------


## R3VA

> (*   ,  )*   40  15  CW...


 ""  "" ...    100% QSO  40 CW
 ( pirate ?).    QSO  20-SSB   80-CW...
   ,  RST     (..   ,   ) ...     hi?       Log    ... QSO ! hi-hi  
     ?
P.S.  QSO  12 SSB    Log,  RX3AA
      (    hi,   RX3AA)

----------


## R3VA

> 40-     17-


  .   40-  17  (18:50z) .
  file ""     ?

----------


## RZ0AF

:Smile:  .   ,   .

----------


## Terry

> rx3agd
> 
>     (*   ,  )*   40  15  CW...
> 
> 
>     QSO  20-SSB   80-CW...
>    ,  RST     (..   ,   ) ...     hi?       Log    ... QSO ! hi-hi  
>      ?


    80   CW.

----------


## UR0MC

Band CW PH RTTY Total 
160 15 0 0 15 
80 440 174 0 614 
40 81 242 0 323 

    40- , 81  .

----------


## rx3agd

> 40-     17- .  .


,      ??   17- ,  22z,   .    ...   , ,     100     :Very Happy:  
 21      ,  3 ..  15-      ,  40-  ....

----------


## R3VA

> 40- , 81  .


,    DX-cluster ""   "" QSO !

----------


## RV4CT

!   :Crazy:      - ,   -    17 ,   !    4     ! ,   !      ???        ...   ?        FT5GA "  !!!"   :Laughing:

----------


## nomade

*UR0MC*
      160 ?
   .

----------


## nomade

*UR0MC*
         .
   ,      .     80       160 .
  ...)))
   .

----------


## RV4CT

TO UT7EV
  3-!   "new1"  17-   -  FR/G -    296-.

----------


## RX9SA

"" QSO  40 .   17- .

----------


## R3VA

, 40- (QSO) "" hi!

to UR0MC
,   ,  ""   ! ...!

----------


## rx9fw

.
    .        3D20CR (03.10 - 11.10)  K4M (09.10 - 19.10)
 -   .
 sorry,

----------


## nomade

> QSO    10  160


    QSO...))))   :Crazy:   :Very Happy:   :Embarassed:

----------


## RZ0AF

> .    21-23 .


     - ,     2230.      - . ?

----------


## UR0MC

> UR0MC
> 
> .    21-23 .
> 
> 
>      - ,     2230.      - . ?


,   .

----------


## UR0MC

.     160      .    :Smile:

----------


## Terry

> .


      .  :  :  
   RZ0AF  .

         UR0MC,  UA3TCJ   .

----------


## RZ0AF

> UR0MC,  UA3TCJ   .


    .  , ,  ,   ?  :Smile:

----------


## R8TX

(  )      ,   ,      :Smile:

----------


## RW4NH

!
  18073.0 -  , up JA only.
   - now 10141.0 RTTY -     
 RX3VA      RTTY   21084.0 :-)).New# 294 digital.
  .
  73!

----------


## R3VA

> RX3VA    RTTY  21084.0 ).New# 294 digital. 
>  .


 !
   info ,   FT5GA -17 CW,      RTTY  15 , ""  info  DX-cluster.
      Digi-mode hi ..       15 .

----------


## RZ0AF

> 16        QSO!!! :( :( :(


     ? -   .

----------


## UR0MC

> RZ0AF
> 
>     .   99,9%
> 
> 
> , !!!,   !!!      !!! 
> 
>   16        QSO!!! :( :( :(


     .

   16-        21-23z. 23 z     .      .
.  , 21-23 z    .  .  .

----------


## apg

[quote="UR0MC  , 21-23 z    .  .  .[/quote]
      .
 VQ9LA      80   160.

----------


## UR0MC

> .


, GD,  ,   ?[/quote]

 :Smile:   "" ?  :Smile:

----------


## UR0MC

> VQ9LA      80   160.


      .
     (C93DY&C91C  W)   .
        ..    .

----------


## EY8MM

> .   99,9%


 !     ,   . 

!   ?      UA2FF,     .

      .  ...

----------


## RW4NH

!
    :Last QSO in database: 2009-09-24 13:56:00
  RTTY on 21mhz -in LOG :-))

 to RX3VA
 ,   RTTY  ""-  , CW,IMHO.
         - ,    ,  -     " ",,      ..
 RTTY -      QRG,IMHO.
    - ,.
  73 to ALL

----------


## ES4RZ

**, ! 
EDU    -  .  :Smile:

----------


## EY8MM

> N8S:   700     -   1000   W7 7000 . UA3 UR -15000.


,    !!!!  :Laughing:         .    ,       .        ,    .    .      20   10     .   ,  .      ,        160 .         ....

----------


## rx3agd

> 


     ,      ,   ..    ..    ...   80( 160  )      , !  12-10 ....
    ,   !
    ,     ?  ??

----------


## VK5MAV

> 16 ?


      .  40 - FR  2   , VQ9 -  -   .
FT5GA -   -       ...  :Sad:      75 ...  :Sad:     -   .

----------


## RW4NH

! 
  -        ...
 >>  -       2 c 
>> ,       :Sad: (
         9 -19-  3-4z   20 .  5-6 , ...
   ,   ,   :-))
  73!

----------


## RW4NH

> ,   
>   ?  
> 
>  - :(RA1WU    Leo


     ,1W,  , 4N :-))
   ,   ...
    -   (RTTY),   .    .
 ,  UA1AKE,       17,   -  -, JA only,      " "  :Sad: 
  73 TU

----------


## RJ3AA

> 160 .       .


,  ,           ? 
         ,     :Smile: .

----------


## Terry

TO7RJ    160.   .   FT5GA -  .
      160 , - ? QRP- ...

----------


## nomade

.
 ,  ,      .
  ,     .  :Smile: 
!

----------


## RW4NH

to RX3AGD
,  24.,   , QSB hard too.  qso ,...
    ""  8-15 8-20z   ~ 7 . ...
     ,  RW5NH,  ,  fm TU   QSB  :Sad:   upload LOG.

   73!

----------


## Gene

> to RX3AGD
> ,  24.,   , QSB hard too.  qso ,...
>     ""  8-15 8-20z   ~ 7 . ...
>      ,  RW5NH,  ,  fm TU   QSB   upload LOG.
> 
>    73!


    -    59+
 . 
   2    -   -  !!!

----------


## rx3agd

"  "  10  80        :Very Happy:

----------


## RJ3AA

> "  "  10  80


, ,  10 ,        :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: .

----------


## rx3agd

> , ,  10 ,         .


C,  ....  ,   24     !

      ,  , .. -   .   ?   ?  ?

----------


## EY8MM

10Z  28 RTTY.     .

----------


## RA1OJ

,
  -   .....,
  ,    ,
    -     .....
     -   .
      -     ,
  (  )     ,   - .

 ,  QSL  FR5ZQ/G  1999 ,
   .

 !

----------


## RA1WU

:(

RA1WU   Leo

----------


## ut7uv

3B7C    , cfm 160-12m,  - ""  12-30,  40-        ,   ,  80/160        :Sad:   ,           ,      -   ,      :Super:

----------


## RU3OW

+ua9kw

----------


## RA3CQ

To RX3VA
 28     ( )   11   (   )    15 .
 12     17-18     .
      10   .   :Very Happy:  
 RTTY  10     ,  QSO    .
 RTTY    14.50 
 .
    12-13 , ,  ,          14.
  .

----------


## RU3OW

""   ,  ....

----------


## RA3CQ

, .
 ,   CW  28    .

----------


## rx3agd

> , .
>  ,   CW  28    .


          28?  :Very Happy:    ,  21     28,   .... . (   -    )
 80     ,        ,      ,  - ,    !         .    ... .

----------


## R3VA

> 28?


C   !
    (   YL's  ),   18078  21191
  ,      .    "" ,    24  SSB  hi. ""  24   SSB ,   CW  ,      ""     (   ).   up3,      "PSE 28 nw" , CQ- " "....      .    "nw QSY 10m" ....     ?!
    28028 up2    .       ""  ""     (   , ) ,       (FT5GA) CQ- ,   339,  up2 .... !   up1  !
 ,      call " ",    !     "".     QSB  "000"     ,   QRM ""   .
 ,  8-  ( NEW ONE!)
    hi-hi ,    !

----------


## R3VA

> ,   3D20CR IOTA OC-112 Conway Reef,    .
> _________________


!
     (   3D20CR QSO !)
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=362362#362362

----------


## UR0MC

10-   20- .

----------


## R3VA

> 10-   20- .
> _________________


 ,  ** !!!

     339    hi.
  ""  *30  15:34z* .    10-  !
      QSL  ( 8-)!

----------


## UA3FX

> 80-...


 ,     .......   :  :

----------


## ua3aif

RX3AGD
  .
    10-   ????

----------


## rx3agd

> RX3AGD
>   .
>     10-   ????


,     80- !!!   !

----------


## ua3aif

80  .   :!:  
   - .  :Very Happy:

----------


## rx3agd

,   ...   ...     :Smile:

----------


## Terry

> To Terry.
> 
> ,    .
> -  .
>  00.15 z 
>    , FT5GA   .
> 
>  FT5GA   .
>       .


    ,  .     ,   4    .      ...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## R3VA

> 10-       ...


,!
,   QSO  10-,   " ",     () UA4CR ...       QSO CW.
  ,   10 CW     15-17   .. ..   !
 P.S.      ,     ,
*QSO  17z (28MHz)  EU Rus*.

----------


## RA3CQ

Jeff/F6AOJ, EU pilot, has accepted to write some words.

FT5GA team is only 5 young completely unexperimented ops in low-band traffic, even not DXers, they are only pilupers, on the wrong side of the island and with antennas away from sea costing, which means 10 to 20db signal loss

Beach access is prohibited for its a Turtles reproduction area.

But FT5GA is on the air ! It was this or nothing after 5 years of lobbying, so . ?

We are not responsible for:
- SFI = 70
- poor S/N ratio in the evening
- and legions of QRMers
- low band peak from 2 to 5 in the morning EU local time
- power availability
- operator avalaibility

Radio is only 2/3 of time. 1/3 is job as military.
We dont have control on sharing time, and local organisation makes number of activities on the island for all residents ( 100% ) at the same time. It is a compromise. 

In balance it is:

- a long expedition
- low cost cost operation for an very isolate place and nobody complains about . 

In the evening the propagation is quite poor, because this dates are very early in the season and noise level reduces the signal to noise ratio and so many peole who are listening nothing are permanatly making deliberate QRM and it is just time lost.

So up to you, you have until Oct 8th to try again.

Pilots received about 500 requests a day, for ultra selective operation.

We cant and we dont want to manage in that way(planning prog require a Cray computer us in back office, and operators. We are sure to be in line with DXCC concept.

Remind, DXCC is a competion, and expeditions not a minium public service for everyone.
Dxpeditions working via list operation or equivalent selective mode should not be accepted by dxcc desk.

If a red carpet is spread between dx and dxers what is a QSO value? nothing more than contact via MSN. 

We hope 35000 qsos today in the log, which made 35000 smiles.

73 Jeff F6AOJ Eu-Pilot

----------


## RA3CQ

Hello DXers:
This is a SPECIAL BULLETIN and the following will reveal why.
I have been contacted by a person (who I will NOT name) who has the capability to pin point (very accurately) the source of an on the air signal. What I am saying is  this person has the professional equipment and the expertise to monitor a signal on the ham bands and determine to a very narrow area where that signal is coming from.
Apparently there was a pirate on 10114 last night signing FT5GA. That signal was NOT coming from Glorioso, it was coming from QUEBEC in CANADA, NNE of Montreal. On two other days pirate signals were monitored signing FT5GA, one was coming from LATVIA and the other from the SOUTH COAST OF SICILY.
These pirates should be relatively easy for local DXers to find. They need to be specifically identified and pressure brought to bear on them to cease their deliberate and illegal activities.
The source that I mentioned above will continue to provide periodic reports like this and I will continue to publish the locations of these irresponsible persons. I ask for those within the areas identified pay particular attention and use whatever means are available to them to put a stop to these activities.
One other item of interest to many of you concerns American Samoa. Lee, KH6BZF reports that Larry, AH8LG and his family are safe. He is on Solar Power as island power is spotty at best. Larrys shop in Pago Pago harbor did sustain some damage. KH8AA is reportedly safe also.
Your cooperation with the identification of these pirates will be appreciated by all of us.
73,
Carl, N4AA

----------


## er1mf

> Jeff/F6AOJ, EU pilot, has accepted to write some words.
> FT5GA team is only 5 young completely unexperimented ops in low-band traffic, even not DXer


        ?           ?

P.S.        ...

----------


## ES4RZ

,  ,  .  :Smile:

----------


## rx3agd

:Very Happy:   8    ...
 2   100    40 CW  20 RTTY
  ,  (  )...
....    :Very Happy:

----------


## rx3agd

> 80.


 !!!       :Very Happy:

----------


## rx3agd

> .


   ,  8- ...  ... - ,   (    ,     :Very Happy:  )     ,        :Very Happy:

----------


## Terry

10 .  8- !!!  :Laughing:

----------


## ES4RZ

6 .

----------


## Terry

> .   160  80,   .    .


  160        :Sad:

----------


## UA9KZ

> ...


  .
 ,  .

  !

----------


## UA9KZ

> 50000 QSO    " ".


 .        .

----------


## EY8MM

""   .          .       ? 

    .    ,    .

----------


## EY8MM

.   TX5SPA          .     .  :Smile:

----------


## RV9CPK

> .


          .   CW              .

----------


## R8TX

> ,    ,    . 
>       30-.  - ...!


,         QSO,   .        .

----------


## YL2MU

,   .  ,       ,      /?   "" ?  :Smile:  
  ,       , , -,   . ,      .    ,  , "-" (TX), ..     , , ,      .   !   ...  . -  .  , ,   ,          . ,     CW  RTTY.    ,   ,     .
 ,        .      ,        :Smile: 
    , ,     .     .  ,         :Sad:

----------


## RA1OJ

FT5GA   "".
     QSO,  , ...
    ""   -  : "",     -   -   8.00  18 - 19.00    .
       ,   "" ,             3 :  17, 20 40     3 - 4 ,
     " " - ..          QSO ( )     (17, 20 ),      -   80  ..,
       "".
        -  QSO    ""  "" ,  3D20CR 30  17 cw  ..

----------


## ES4RZ

,     .  :Smile: 
       -           14 195.  
  ,   - .  :Smile: 
.
 -  3%, ..  60 000,   4   .
    1% - -  20 ,  - 1.

----------


## YL2MU

> FT5GA   "".


,       .    ,     ,   ,   .  ,    ,  ,    :Smile:        ,   , ,   10 .       .  ,           .       , ,     4-5 . ,  ,       1- .
        .  6-7       .   ,       ,    . , , 160.
     1 kW,  - 8-  AP8A  12-    160.     . ,    !  , ,  . (,        DXCC       :Smile:  ""  ).
 12,  ,       5,    .   -  . 10       ,       .
    ,  ,  ,   .  ,        :Smile:

----------


## R8TX

> 80  40   ""  .   .


   40  80           FT5GA  ,       :Smile:      .      ,        23   80.

----------


## YL2MU

> .   ...)))


+1
 "" ...      :Smile:

----------


## UA9KZ

> -  3%, ..  60 000,


 ,   3.
   .

----------


## UA9KZ

> QSO,  , ...


 .
  ,    .

----------


## UA9KZ

> -           14 195.


 ,     .
     ,   
   .

    FT5GA,    
   328 . 
      1996 . ,    
   .

----------


## ES4RZ

.         ,  .    .
   ,      .

----------


## UX3IW

.     . QSO -17.09 , -6.10
 3 ,- 8.

  73!

----------


## YL2MU

OPDX :
"LATE MINUTE ADD-ONS: Didier, F5OGL, states, "The logs of the FT5GA operation will be very soon on LoTW."

----------


## UA9KZ

> 100-


  ,     
  .

    , 

 .


  QSL       
 .

----------


## YL2MU

> Wow, great news!


 !      ,      :Smile:

----------


## RW4NH

> LATE MINUTE ADD-ONS: Didier, F5OGL, states, "The logs of the FT5GA operation will be very soon on LoTW."
> _________________


 ! 
  10    ""  LOG in LoTW!
  73!

----------


## RV4CT

, !
  FT5GA  T6YA  F5OGL.   4   2 $   .   -       29  - ! -     ...    -       !   :Laughing:

----------

